

Lightroom Dashboard – Photo Analytics - cheyne
https://www.lightroomdashboard.com

======
tedyoung
Looks useful, but I find the 2 1/2D (almost-3D) graphs make my head hurt. I
find 2D graphs work really well and can look aesthetically pleasing without
making them harder to interpret.

